

Python-based static site/blog generators? - martincho

Looking for something like Octopress in Python.  Of course, I came across a number of options with a simple google search:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;gistpages.com&#x2F;2013&#x2F;08&#x2F;12&#x2F;complete_list_of_static_site_generators_for_python<p>Not included in this is Nikola, which looks interesting:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;getnikola.com&#x2F;<p>I am looking for feedback from first hand experience with any of these (or others).<p>Why Python?  Because I am working with Python for a number of other projects and I&#x27;d like to stay in that domain if at all possible.  Avoiding PHP for the same and other reasons.
======
MaDeuce
I've been using Pelican for over a year and have been pleased. It's mature,
but still has active development and a strong community. A few major features:

    
    
      * markup languages (reStructuredText, Markdown, etc.),
      * code highlighting via pygments
      * themeable
      * simple to use
      * support for automated deployment
    

[http://blog.getpelican.com/](http://blog.getpelican.com/)

------
yummyfajitas
I use Hyde and it works great for me.

[http://ringce.com/hyde](http://ringce.com/hyde)

My webpage uses it, feel free to steal everything besides the content:

[https://github.com/stucchio/homepage](https://github.com/stucchio/homepage)

~~~
martincho
Hide does look interesting.

Nice blog BTW. Any issues controlling comment spam?

~~~
yummyfajitas
Nope, I'm using standard free disqus and I rarely see any spam.

------
sw1tchf00t
This works well if you want to start from a dynamic application:
[https://github.com/SimonSapin/Frozen-
Flask](https://github.com/SimonSapin/Frozen-Flask)

~~~
martincho
I'm mostly interested in writing a series of programming and hardware design
tutorials for my kid (and anyone else who might find them useful). I don't
think I need anything fancy for this. Images, code with syntax highlighting
and a few things. Not even sure if I want comments. He's been learning Python,
so I'll use it as a way to expand his application of the language.

The rough curriculum I have in mind at the moment is:

    
    
        - Basic electronics concepts
        - Digital logic
        - Design a simple 8-bit microprocessor
        - Program it using the custom instruction set
        - Implement basic mass storage in Flash (perhaps via USB)
        - Implement a Threaded Interpretive Language (Forth)
        - Write a text editor using Forth
        - Design a number of I/O peripherals
            - 7-segment display
            - A/D and D/A
            - Dot matrix LED display
            - Various sensors
        - Build something useful, like a clock driving the n x m 
          LED display

~~~
bgilroy26
This curriculum sounds really cool!

Be sure to post your progress to HN!

------
vikrantrathore
I am using tinkerer [http://www.tinkerer.me/](http://www.tinkerer.me/), its
very simple to change and manage and uses well known sphinx-doc with jinja
templates. I like it a lot you can check my live site at
[http://www.vyomtech.com/](http://www.vyomtech.com/), since it uses
boilerplate html 5 template its very easy to customize.

------
sharmi
I use mynt.
[https://github.com/Anomareh/mynt](https://github.com/Anomareh/mynt) It is
much simpler compared to hyde. The reason I chose mynt above other similar
options is that, it allows for custom urls that made migrating my previous
wordpress blog posts easier without having to resort to .htaccess magic.

~~~
martincho
Ah, that's important. I need to look at the other options and see if they all
support custom URL's without .htaccess magic, as you put it.

------
amitu
I built and use djangothis[1] for my blog. It gives you most of the power and
flexibility of django, like templates, arbitrary urls and views [which gets
converted to static html], templatetags and a few other niceties.

[1]:
[https://github.com/amitu/djangothis/](https://github.com/amitu/djangothis/).

